# Best food for loose stools



## MaryA (Oct 8, 2010)

After his upset tummy which the vet thought was a virus, 5 month old Poppet is currently on RC33 & 36, which is what the breeder was feeding him. He is gaining weight very successfully. However he is still very loose. I have read that dry food could be the cause of loose stools and that wet food or raw food would be better. So, what would be the best food to firm up his stools. I currently have no raw food, but I do have Grau, Smilla, Applaws fish in cans and pouches, Tesco's Supreme chicken. I am obviously nervous of upsetting his system again, but the dry isn't firming him up at all.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

You could try something simple like scrambled egg or boiled plain chicken. Hope he's okay xx


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

MaryA said:


> After his upset tummy which the vet thought was a virus, 5 month old Poppet is currently on RC33 & 36, which is what the breeder was feeding him. He is gaining weight very successfully. However he is still very loose. I have read that dry food could be the cause of loose stools and that wet food or raw food would be better. So, what would be the best food to firm up his stools. I currently have no raw food, but I do have Grau, Smilla, Applaws fish in cans and pouches, Tesco's Supreme chicken. I am obviously nervous of upsetting his system again, but the dry isn't firming him up at all.


Sorry I am losing track as to who has done what when.  Have all other medical things (bacterial infection, parasites) been ruled out by tests?


----------



## MaryA (Oct 8, 2010)

hobbs2004 said:


> Sorry I am losing track as to who has done what when.  Have all other medical things (bacterial infection, parasites) been ruled out by tests?


No tests as yet. When he had the diarrhoea the vet said it was a virus, however I think it was because he got to Katie's food and ate the lot! He hasn't had diarrhoea since, no wet pants either. He is eating well and gaining weight well. He just has very soft poop.

I want to introduce some wet as I don't want to keep him on dried long term especially as it seems that the dry food could be causing the soft poop situation.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

MaryA said:


> No tests as yet. When he had the diarrhoea the vet said it was a virus, however I think it was because he got to Katie's food and ate the lot! He hasn't had diarrhoea since, no wet pants either. He is eating well and gaining weight well. He just has very soft poop.
> 
> I want to introduce some wet as I don't want to keep him on dried long term especially as it seems that the dry food could be causing the soft poop situation.


I believe that the only way the dry food could be causing the loose stools - but peeps feel free to correct me here - is when the cat doesn't get on with the ingredients. Otherwise, dry food tends to firm up diarrhoea as it sucks water from the gut. You would think great, a clever way to firm up the stool (human, dog or cat) but then think again because any cat with diarrhoea (not your case I appreciate) needs MOISTURE. So dry food at these times is imo a double edged sword.

Anyhoo, back to your little mite. Provided there is no other underlying reason, then I believe that the foods you have tried to so far are primarily poultry-based with quite a bit of grains. Correct? If you have Grau in cupboard then perhaps see how he does on a little of the lamb one.

Perhaps with time also change the dry - perhaps to a fishy one, such as orijen fish, fish 4 cats, applaws fish etc.

Oh, and me being me, I would still get a stool sample to the vet. Better safe and safe.


----------



## MaryA (Oct 8, 2010)

hobbs2004 said:


> Provided there is no other underlying reason, then I believe that the foods you have tried to so far are primarily poultry-based with quite a bit of grains. Correct? If you have Grau in cupboard then perhaps see how he does on a little of the lamb one.


Thank you Hobbs.  Yes, you are correct. The RC 33 & 36 is poultry based and has rice as the second ingredient with maize following that. I only bought it because the breeder uses it, but reading the label now, I probably would not have got it. Anyway, I have just given him a small amount of Lamb Grau, so we shall see the outcome. :arf:


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

MaryA said:


> Thank you Hobbs.  Yes, you are correct. The RC 33 & 36 is poultry based and has rice as the second ingredient with maize following that. I only bought it because the breeder uses it, but reading the label now, I probably would not have got it. Anyway, I have just given him a small amount of Lamb Grau, so we shall see the outcome. :arf:


Do you have some prokolin or some other probiotic paste/powder in the house too?


----------



## MaryA (Oct 8, 2010)

hobbs2004 said:


> Do you have some prokolin or some other probiotic paste/powder in the house too?


I have one dose left. Can I buy it over the counter from [email protected] or is it prescription only?


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

MaryA said:


> I have one dose left. Can I buy it over the counter from [email protected] or is it prescription only?


Not prescription but I am not sure whether [email protected] sell it. You can get it online etc, which is cheaper than getting it from your vet (from the vet it would obviously be more immediate...). There is also something called FortiFlora that I know some peeps have used with success.


----------



## MaryA (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks again Hobbs and other posters. The prokolin is on its way and as always, I'll monitor things carefully. All being well, I'll reduce the RC and very gradually change over to a mix of applaws and orijen too. Now I really hope we can get the wet sorted. Half my life I seem to be waiting for poop. :arf:


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

MaryA said:


> Half my life I seem to be waiting for poop. :arf:


MaryA, I feel exactly the same!
How did it go? 
I feel I'm a terrible cat owner, now. I've been so focused on getting the right food, the right toilet, the right litter so that the poos wouldn't smell so bad and I didn't notice that maybe the problem is that she has never pooped a firm stool!!
I feel so stupid! Nearly three months Ari is my life and I've never noticed that it wasn't how it should be!!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

did you try the chick/turkey diet? i think i posted it somewhere here....


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> did you try the chick/turkey diet? i think i posted it somewhere here....


Just found it! Thanks!
http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-health-nutrition/144470-chicken-rice.html


----------



## MaryA (Oct 8, 2010)

Fortunately, there still hasn't been any diarrhea, no blood, no vomiting, just soft poos. I started him on boiled chicken & rice last Thursday and found the rice made things worse, so Hobbs and others suggested dropping down to just the chicken. No poops at all then. As advised I intended to do 3 days of chicken and then go from there. Unfortunately, I was unexpectedly called away overnight Saturday and had to leave down dried food. So, it's back to square one and I started with the chicken for 3 days again yesterday and again no poop so far at all! 

If things aren't resolving by Thursday, it's off to the vet where I know I'll have to dig my heels in and insist they check for parasites etc. 

This last week since being on mainly chicken, he has gained no weight at all. Usually it's at least 250gm. I spoke with the breeder and both his litter brothers who were neutered early have now gained 300-500gm more than him. However, I don't know if that is down to the poop issues or the neutering.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

MaryA said:


> Fortunately, there still hasn't been any diarrhea, no blood, no vomiting, just soft poos. I started him on boiled chicken & rice last Thursday and found the rice made things worse, so Hobbs and others suggested dropping down to just the chicken. No poops at all then. As advised I intended to do 3 days of chicken and then go from there. Unfortunately, I was unexpectedly called away overnight Saturday and had to leave down dried food. So, it's back to square one and I started with the chicken for 3 days again yesterday and again no poop so far at all!
> 
> If things aren't resolving by Thursday, it's off to the vet where I know I'll have to dig my heels in and insist they check for parasites etc.
> 
> This last week since being on mainly chicken, he has gained no weight at all. Usually it's at least 250gm. I spoke with the breeder and both his litter brothers who were neutered early have now gained 300-500gm more than him. However, I don't know if that is down to the poop issues or the neutering.


Let's go back to the beginning - step by step, it may make things clearer.

He had soft poops but was still putting on weight. 
Nevertheless, you were concerned about the poops
You tried chicken and rice, which made it worse
You tried chicken, which is not leading to soft poops. Actually it is not leading to any poops right now but that is ok as most raw/cooked fed cats don't poop very often

My conclusion would be to find food that doesn't contain rice at the first instance to see whether his poop, when they materialise, are harder.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

MaryA said:


> Fortunately, there still hasn't been any diarrhea, no blood, no vomiting, just soft poos. I started him on boiled chicken & rice last Thursday and found the rice made things worse, so Hobbs and others suggested dropping down to just the chicken. No poops at all then. As advised I intended to do 3 days of chicken and then go from there. Unfortunately, I was unexpectedly called away overnight Saturday and had to leave down dried food. So, it's back to square one and I started with the chicken for 3 days again yesterday and again no poop so far at all!
> 
> If things aren't resolving by Thursday, it's off to the vet where I know I'll have to dig my heels in and insist they check for parasites etc.
> 
> This last week since being on mainly chicken, he has gained no weight at all. Usually it's at least 250gm. I spoke with the breeder and both his litter brothers who were neutered early have now gained 300-500gm more than him. However, I don't know if that is down to the poop issues or the neutering.


dont worry to much about the no poops, it worried me at first but the vet advised me that it was normal due to the chicken/turkey, we had a hard poop on day 3, a very tiny one, then on day 5 another hard poop, then 'normal' poos from then on!! yah!!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

TatiLie said:


> Just found it! Thanks!
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-health-nutrition/144470-chicken-rice.html


lol no probs  you can also use turkey to!


----------



## MaryA (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks for the added poop info.  Hobbs food list is a boon right now, looking for rice free foods. Over time I have given him almost everything containing rice.  :-

James Wellbeloved 26% rice
RC Kitten 36 has rice
RC Sensible 33 has rice
Grau wet 4% rice.
Applaws wet 1% rice

If he does have a rice allergy/sensitivity, no wonder he's been sloppy. Gosh, if that's all it is, I'll be over the moon. Can it be that easy?  :confused1:

I have some Applaws dry, Bozita wet, & Tesco Luxury none of which contain rice, so may be able to make some headway soon.


----------



## MaryA (Oct 8, 2010)

A solid poop. :thumbup: So, another day on the boiled turkey/chicken, then I'll start on introducing some other food containing no rice. I bought some Butchers Classic yesterday and am thinking of gradually introducing that.


----------



## maiacam (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi have you tried Toplife from Ashda there is no rice in that. I had terrible problems with feeding my older cat anything until we tried this. Having been through most catfood on the market it changed his bowel habits for the better overnight. x


----------



## MaryA (Oct 8, 2010)

maiacam said:


> Hi have you tried Toplife from Ashda there is no rice in that. I had terrible problems with feeding my older cat anything until we tried this. Having been through most catfood on the market it changed his bowel habits for the better overnight. x


Is that the tetrapack one for £1? If so, I have a lot of Bozita, which is the same. There is a lot of jelly in it, which is a bit of a rip off. Also, Katie my other cat isn't keen on it. I was hoping to get them both onto the same food if possible.


----------



## runijames (Feb 3, 2011)

Yes, I am 100% agree with you. These are very good and best foods for the loose stools for cat. I am giving milk with chicken or fish soup with butter milk, it is best food for cat, also it makes healthy.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

runijames said:


> Yes, I am 100% agree with you. These are very good and best foods for the loose stools for cat. I am giving milk with chicken or fish soup with butter milk, it is best food for cat, also it makes healthy.


what milk are you giving? do you feed anything else?


----------



## MaryA (Oct 8, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> dont worry to much about the no poops, it worried me at first but the vet advised me that it was normal due to the chicken/turkey, we had a hard poop on day 3, a very tiny one, then on day 5 another hard poop, then 'normal' poos from then on!! yah!!


He did a poop on day three and again today, which is late on day five. Good and solid too. Thanks TB for putting my mind at rest on the timing. Hopefully this is resolving the problem.


----------

